# Look at this little guy...



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

This little Havanese mix looks so sad...can anyone help? If I were in L.A., I would go an rescue him. He is in the Van Nuys, CA shelter.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21472131


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

the poor baby.  At least, they did an upbeat picture of him - cute basket and flowers.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

He looks like a yorkie/poo mix.....not havanese to me anyway.

Hope he finds a good home~


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

I hope he finds a forever home.


----------

